# Is my DL too short?



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

Currently my bow is at at 25" DL but i measured it last night following a nock on video and arrived at 26.5". Also feel free to ruthlessly critique my form. Ive been having a bunch of issues tuning my arrows on my mathews xlr8 so i thought id start from scratch. Thanks!!


----------



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

One more


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

it could be just a hare shorter,...you got allot of hand on the grip and a fairly locked straight bow arm, both of which will make a person use too long a draw length. it looks like you are straining to get to the stops and keep your body in alignment. that should be easy to accomplish with a more or less relaxed attitude in your stance.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hadda said:


> One more


1) redo the photo as many times as needed, until you can get the arrow parallel to the top of the garage door. That means get the target off the floor and all the way up to top of shoulder height.
2) even if you always shoot in your socks, put on shoes, cuz it changes how you stand
3) even if you always curve your backbone like this, when u shoot, for ONE photo, stand as TALL as you can, with a vertical backbone.

New photo.


----------

